# Useful Irish websites for non-financial issues



## Brendan Burgess (28 Aug 2006)

I wil try to compile a list of useful Irish websites. When we have a good list of sites, I will figure out the best way to layout the information. Please add sites as you come across them and I will incorporate them if they meet most of the following guidelines:

*Irish 
Useful reference type information
Lots of useful information - not new sites or sites with little content
Non-financial (for this thread)
*Kept up to date
 Free access
Free registration
Easy to use 
Minimal or no advertising
Discussion board for asking questions

*Please do not suggest:
*Commercial sites of which there are many in the same industry e.g. jobs, houses or cars


Very specialist sites e.g. military history


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 Aug 2006)

*Re: Useful Irish websites*

links to financial sites


entertainment.ie  for gigs 

boards.ie discussions on almost everything 

adverts.ie boards.ie offshoot for buying and selling stuff or giving away unwanted stuff 

www.jumbletown.ie for items to be given or got for free.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/LeinsterFreecycle/ For giving away stuff for free

nightcourses.ie

cartell.ie gives the history of a car you might be buying 

Government sites:





*www.motortax.ie*
 MOtor tax portal for paying your motor tax online.

rollercoaster.ie pregnancy and parenting 
www.magicmum.com - parenting and childcare site



*[broken link removed]*

www.Breakingnews.ie

www.goldenpages.ie


www.irishhealth.com

http://maps.google.co.uk 
allows you see detailed street maps of Ireland, you can save your location to Dublin to save you navigating to it each time.



[broken link removed] restaurant guide and recommendations

[broken link removed] restaurant reviews

*Travel within Ireland*

www.platform11.org  Ireland’s National Rail Users Organisation 

http://www.irishrail.ie
http://www.buseireann.ie

 Journey Planner Dublin

http://www.aaroadwatch.ie/routes/

  not an irish website but useful for planning trips, even in Ireland!


----------



## ClubMan (28 Aug 2006)

*Re: Useful Irish websites*

"Useful Irish websites" that are "not too specialist" is very vague. You might be better off imposing some form of categorisation on the list.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 Aug 2006)

Hi ClubMan

At this stage, it is going to be vague. We will see what sites are suggested and then work out how to categorize them. 

We might have two separate threads - Widespread interest and Specialised interest.

Brendan


----------



## Satanta (28 Aug 2006)

Please read the guidelines for inclusion


----------



## Marion (28 Aug 2006)

www.forkncork.com with Ernie Whalley - "for anyone who enjoys 'the grub, the grape and the grain."

Marion


----------



## CCOVICH (28 Aug 2006)

Brendan said:
			
		

> *[broken link removed]*
> Migration.ie provide advice on migration, working holiday and tourist visas for Australia and New Zealand, Vietnam, China, Thailand, Russia, UK, Ireland.



This is a commercial site.

www.immigrant.ie  is a free discussion site


----------



## RainyDay (28 Aug 2006)

irishheart.ie seems very specific - how about irishhealth.com as an alternative in this market.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 Aug 2006)

Hi Marion

How do choose which of the many food review sites to include? 

CC - thanks for pointing that out. I have deleted both sites. immigrant.ie is too small a site. Very little discussion on it.


----------



## sam78 (29 Aug 2006)

www.lotto.ie National Lottery site

www.ebay.ie 

[broken link removed] Horse racing discussion site!


----------



## lemeister (29 Aug 2006)

http://www.Diningtreats.com gives some special offers on Dublin restaurants and also lists their memus.


----------



## Dearg Doom (29 Aug 2006)

met.ie - The Irish Meteorological Service.
gov.ie - The Government of Ireland website.
cso.ie - The Central Statistics Office.


----------



## MissRibena (29 Aug 2006)

www.met.ie Met Eireann.  Handy 3-day forecast.
www.fas.ie Free for job seekers and employers to post jobs and good info for reasonable training courses nationwide.  Don't know if it fully qualifies.


----------



## car (29 Aug 2006)

Finally, the AAM recommended site directory,  ISO 9000 watch out!    although there are a few in the auto websphere, these are the main commercial players for selling or buying  www.buyand sell.ie   www.carzone.ie www.cbg.ie www.autotrader.ie  european health card http://www.ehic.ie/apply.htm  start a business in ireland http://www.startingabusinessinireland.com/  Local council websites - all are located here http://www.environ.ie/DOEI/DOEIHome.nsf/wvNavView/LocalAuthorities


----------



## car (29 Aug 2006)

sorry for formatting in above post, Im having trouble with the AAM editor recently with directional arrows, icons and pre-post formatting not working.  e.g. If I click on edit in the above post, I get html tags in the post. hmmm.


----------



## sun_sparks (29 Aug 2006)

Not sure whether it meets all criteria (you can pay a subscription fee and there is a lot of advertising, but it's a widely used resource and chat forum among us Bridezillas):

www.weddingsonline.ie


----------



## tallpaul (29 Aug 2006)

www.oireachtas.ie for all that important Government business. Handy for legislation though...


----------



## CCOVICH (29 Aug 2006)

www.irishstatutebook.ie


----------



## bluebell (30 Aug 2006)

www.homewise.ie - handy for finding local tradesmen or services in your area.  has some decent reviews also.


----------



## tallpaul (4 Sep 2006)

Hi tall Paul

Please read the posting guidelines for this thread

Brendan
http://www.itsyourmoney.ie


----------



## ninsaga (4 Sep 2006)

IAOSB - Self build information for Ireland

Private Residential Tenancies Board

VHI

[broken link removed]  - Route Planner


----------



## Fintan (5 Sep 2006)

http://www.furniture.ie/forum/
www.neighbours.ie 
[broken link removed]


----------



## ninsaga (5 Sep 2006)

Missing Persons in Ireland


----------

